# Junior or adult bike dilemma



## jsaipe (29 Oct 2016)

I'm looking to buy a new bike for my 11-year-old son, but am in a dilemma.

He currently has a Ridgeback MX20 which is too small for him. 

He's 4ft 9 (144cm) and I can't decide between a junior MTB with 24inch wheels, versus an adult MTB with 26 or 27.5 inch wheels and an extra small frame.

I don't want to buy a junior bike only to see him shoot up in height in a year (all the men in our family are over 6ft so chances are fairly good he'll be tall).

I've been comparing the Scott Aspect 670 or 770 (with 27.5 inch wheels) vs the Scott Scale Junior 24.

Clearly I don't want to buy a bike so big it's dangerous, but equally, I don't want to see him too big for a junior bike in 6-12 months.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jimidh (29 Oct 2016)

I had the same issue for my 10 year old daughter and went in fully expecting to come out with a 'girls' bike ( trek below) but after advice and a try she ended up with a Trek Skye and she loves it.

I also know that I won't have to buy another bike for a good years.


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Oct 2016)

We are having the same dilemma, we are going for an XS 26" bike. They are much better value and crucially lighter.


----------



## S-Express (29 Oct 2016)

jsaipe said:


> Clearly I don't want to buy a bike so big it's dangerous, but equally, I don't want to see him too big for a junior bike in 6-12 months.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Welcome to the world of kids bikes. Buy him a bike for his size now, not his size in a year's time.


----------



## Crackle (29 Oct 2016)

S-Express said:


> Welcome to the world of kids bikes. Buy him a bike for his size now, not his size in a year's time.


I'm afraid I agree with this. That's what I always did and yes, we went through a few but they all got used properly. Mind you we went through a few bikes full stop as different phases kicked in but they all got sold 2nd hand and the Islabike in the fleet nearly sold for what I paid for it a few years later.


----------



## Crackle (29 Oct 2016)

Also if you want a rufty tufty do anything bike, from jumps to touring which will fit for a while, consider one of the Scott Voltage yz's. There's still one in my fleet which has lasted into late teens, though really there's quite a lot of seatpost showing now but it's versatile enough to still be usable. Here's a few pics of it in different guises


----------



## summerdays (29 Oct 2016)

Buy for now, if they end up growing that much then even a small 26 inch bike is not going to last. Look for a bike that has a reasonably long seat post so that it can be put up as he grows.


----------



## DCLane (29 Oct 2016)

An XS size adult bike - possibly a ladies one such as a Specialized Myka, which comes in 13" frame but with 26" wheels.

Mine's 4' 10" and he's moved to a full-size one after being on a Ridgeback MX24 which was too small for him.


----------



## T4tomo (29 Oct 2016)

Second hand kids bike off eBay or gumtree etc. Cheap as chips.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (29 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4532710, member: 45"]Buy a used bike that fits him now. If it lasts 6 months sell it for the same price. 26" wheels might be a bit of a jump.[/QUOTE]



T4tomo said:


> Second hand kids bike off eBay or gumtree etc. Cheap as chips.


^^^^^^^^^^^^
These two.
And you will be able to at least pick up a good branded bike that way.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2016)

I'd suggest Islabikes, but even second-hand, they fetch good money 
(as it doubtless will, when you sell it on)

http://www.islabikes.co.uk/


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (29 Oct 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'd suggest Islabikes, but even second-hand, they fetch good money
> (as it doubtless will, when you sell it on)
> 
> http://www.islabikes.co.uk/


Good call Richard,forgot about them


----------



## Broadside (29 Oct 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'd suggest Islabikes, but even second-hand, they fetch good money
> (as it doubtless will, when you sell it on)
> 
> http://www.islabikes.co.uk/


Yes they are lovely little bikes but Frog Bikes are giving them a good run for their money now. Quite a bit cheaper and very little in it quality wise.


----------

